# 120mm film back for Zeiss Ikon Nixe 551/6



## Bill Quinn (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking for 120mm film back for my Zeiss Ikon Nixe 551/6. Found some on E-Bay, but I am confuse which one would work on my camera. Any information will be helpful.


----------



## compur (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think a 120 back was ever made for that camera by the factory though some people have converted them to use 120 film. They were made for either 118 roll film (which was larger than 120) or sheet film.


----------



## Bill Quinn (Jan 28, 2015)

Zeiss did not make any. A company name Rollex made some. Rollex 6X9 roll back 9X12 camera use 120 film. I found two on E-Bay both have problems. I did found other film roll backs on E- Bay . Camboc-240 Horseman 452  Graflex Graphic 22(Just for Graflex Cameras?) Topcon Horseman. Outside of the Rollex, the film backs I have listed do any of them fit my camera?  If not does anyone here in US have a working and no problems Rollex film back for sale.


----------

